# My First Foils YEAH



## davidhorton_002 (Feb 19, 2013)

This about half of the foils that I'm processing, I took the stripped foils out and i'm letting the thicker plated stuff soak more.
The batch of fingers i am processing came from about 9 power edge servers and mostly 1992-1993 computers, the batch weighed just over 1 lbs
some ram but mostly slot cpu and pcb fingers
Thanks guys the AP process is amazing and a lot of fun


----------

